

Physicists Finally Made a One-Poled Magnet - Robadob
http://www.businessinsider.com/physicists-create-magnetic-monopole-2014-1

======
gus_massa
Current discussion , from other source
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7148899#up_7150174](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7148899#up_7150174)
(74 points, 16 hours ago, 15 comments)

It's not a real monopole. It's a simulation of a monopole using a special
solid state system.

------
Robadob
Paywalled Journal article here;
[http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v505/n7485/full/nature1...](http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v505/n7485/full/nature12954.html)

